# Fish ID help for me too, please?



## LUC9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Greetings gracious experts! The partner never asks about fish when buying them. I haven't been able to ID this handsome guy or girl. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a blue ram,possibly a bolivian,but I think blue.and probably a female.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I would go with a blue ram. My bolivians have more black and red in them. The stripes are much darker and the red is more pronounced in the fins. And its kinda hard to tell. The fins are pretty long for a female, but the colors aren't bright enough to be a male. Unless his colors haven't come back. Sometimes it takes a little while for the colors to return after moving them around.


----------



## LUC9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind replies! I sure agree. I looks just like a blue ram. You guys rock!


----------

